
Neuroactive potential of human gut microbiota in quality of life and depression - nyxtom
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41564-018-0337-x.epdf?referrer_access_token=wrPsThpekvlDIFVfG5LcxNRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0Pk-saWPJmzGA3H2wMSXmwWlLgoMIU-QgMdenquoZAoe6NETxnfNGaTyvKBf8sDab0d4o3IEWSDwPMHnxuzB02yxHpGxsrb_BAMi8S1xd9sKTII8ETVXrRjzyawDGyhVDxF3e1s_r1_lufiujI6-hOfoR0i-ws8EVQx2UqY7VLGaMBRs1N-olOmFv8l7zf3HcJYx3fvAbSktPcSgGBlaxr63WkPzfDrnnSyk1Lfje1HUw%3D%3D&tracking_referrer=www.genengnews.com
======
oregontechninja
Purely anecdotal but, I've been expirmenting drinking and making kefir and
fermented veggies (mostly spinach). After a few days, my digestive system was
the most regular it's ever been. I feel happier too but correlation vs
causation and what not.

~~~
comicjk
If you're eating a lot of spinach, you could just be experiencing the well-
known effects of dietary fiber.

~~~
garraeth
True, and people are investigating new ideas about dietary fiber thinking that
perhaps it's not just for "bulk" and helping keep things "regular":
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29902436](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29902436)

"In this review, we will focus on dietary fibers, which interact directly with
gut microbes and lead to the production of key metabolites such as short-chain
fatty acids, and discuss how dietary fiber impacts gut microbial ecology, host
physiology, and health."

~~~
cimmanom
I though it was already known that soluble fiber contributes to microbiome
health (and not much to motility) and insoluble fiber is mostly helpful for
bulk and motility.

Does this study address the role of insoluble fiber in microbiome health?

------
johnchristopher
So.. for the non biochem crowd.. what should I eat to get the kind of bacteria
that helps with depression ?

~~~
thaumasiotes
Poop from somebody who isn't depressed.

That sounds like I'm making it up, but unfortunately I'm not.

~~~
fernly
Yup. It's called a fecal microbial transplant (FMT) and it works for several
problems, notably C-diff infection. (Unfortunately it isn't the first-line
treatment for that nasty bug, it is usually preceded by weeks of antibiotics
and only used when they fail. Source: personal experience.)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_microbiota_transplant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_microbiota_transplant)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridioides_difficile_(bact...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridioides_difficile_\(bacteria\)#Treatment)

------
dpflan
Does anyone know about the role oral microbiome plays here?

~~~
harmful_stereo
Kissing the wrong person could be a gateway to depression. I wonder how long
it might be before one could sue for damage to their microbiome.

~~~
rlucas
By that logic -- kissing a depressed person could just as well be a cure for
their depression. Cheer up! (Pucker up?)

------
diyseguy
How soon till the happiness pro-biotics are available for purchase?

~~~
Vomzor
[https://innovixlabs.com/products/mood-
probiotic](https://innovixlabs.com/products/mood-probiotic)

------
rygxqpbsngav
Sauerkraut helped me get better. I included it in my dinner salads. Careful
with store bought fermented foods though which uses vinegar.

------
justanotherjoe
Anyone knows if probiotics like yakult may help?

~~~
et-al
Get yourself some kefir or ayran instead. Yakault is a "pro-biotic" only in
the sense that it provides sugar to the bacteria in your body.

------
snarfy
This video from the Royal Institute has a lot of good info on the microbiome.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LUuqxQSaFQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LUuqxQSaFQ)

